

The 15-hour working week predicted by Keynes may soon be within our grasp - nkurz
http://www.aeonmagazine.com/living-together/john-quiggin-keynesian-utopiav1/

======
Yaa101
It will never happen, due to the enormous jealosy of the ones that have all,
they rather kill off all the non productive people on this planet than to
share their wealth in form of reduced working hours.

